# Licking?



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> I took a close look, and the skin around his penis does not look pink or inflammed. There is no discharge from the penis, no odor. His urine output is normal, and the urine looks normal, not discolored or concentrated, and there's no odor. He's not straining or going frequently.
> 
> I'm thinking about a vet visit, any thoughts?


It does not sound vet worthy IMO - Olie was doing this for a while. I think its a boy thing or maybe female they are exploring, cleaning extra good. If you see no reason just stop him while doing it a few times and he will move away eventually.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Both my dogs lick themselves on occasion...Matrix will happily do the job for Mitch sometimes too


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Locket said:


> Both my dogs lick themselves on occasion...Matrix will happily do the job for Mitch sometimes too


All mine seem tend to share the same enthusiasm! My little Poms are lickers and they help the Spoos from time to time!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas did this A LOT for the first month I had him, he even developed small sores around his penis. I put undies on him to prevent him from licking, cleaned the area, and around that time he was having troubles digesting his raw, I think he has a chicken allergy because when I took him off the raw chicken, his stool firmed up and he stopped licking his privates.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My boys dont lick much at all. I never see them doing it unless they do it when I'm at work. I have client dogs that are chronic lickers. The fine, whispy fur on their inner thighs and belly is a mass of twirly lick-knots. Just so horrible and uncomfortable. I have to shave that area very gently so as to not knick the thin skin. These dogs ALWAYS have other skin issues as well. The groin licking is just one aspect....the dog usually has yeasty ears, anal gland issues and sometimes paw licking. I ALWAYS RECOMMEND a food change on these dogs. When they switch, the dogs are fine. Other owners just stick with crap food and the problems increase.....so does my grooming bill. It takes a lot of time and patience to get the dog perfect, only to send it back to the same environment and have it come AGAIN and AGAIN with the same problem.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

how old is he? is this just something new to do with his age? maturing?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

He is 6 months old and not neutered yet. He isn't licking anywhere else and his skin looks, feels and smells good. Also, he doesn't do it all the time, it's mostly if he recently urinated. It seems odd to me.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

I would think at that age it may just have something to do with his puberty. He just may be more interested in keeping his parts clean after going to the bathroom. I know my female did the same thing about the same age. Before that she just didn't have any interest in it. She is fixed.


----------

